# Looking for George Anderson



## Caroline Windner (Feb 10, 2016)

I came to New Zealand on the Captain Cook in October 1954. I would like to contact George Anderson, who was an officer on the ship at that time. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Welcome*

Caroline,

On behalf of the SN Moderators, a warm welcome aboard from the Isle of Anglesey.
You will thoroughly enjoy the SN experience and hopefully someone will be able to help with your query – in the meantime have a good look around. (Thumb)


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *Caroline* and welcome to* SN*. Bon voyage. .


----------



## George Porteous (Jul 19, 2015)

I was interviewed by Capt. George Anderson, who was port captain, before joining Mobil Oil Shipping. I later sailed with him, he captain and me chief officer on Matco Thames bringing oil in from Beryl Alpha field. Last I heard of him, about 18 months ago, he was still living in Shetland in his 90's.
Don't know if it is the same person.


----------



## Caroline Windner (Feb 10, 2016)

*George Anderson*

I have already tried to post a message to you but I don't think it went through. Thanks for the info. I will keep searching. If you happen to cross paths with George, please would you let me know. Kindest regards, Caroline (nee Lendl)


----------



## Jack Davidson (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi Caroline. I sailed with a Capt. George Anderson from 1977 to 1980. I was Ch/Officer at the time. Unfortunately, I don't know his back ground before this, but George is now long retired. He worked with DSM for a number of years. I guess George will be in his mid eighties. He presently lives in Ayr. Does the above sound familiar ??
Jack Davidson


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Pretty sure it's not the same George Anderson Jack. I know the one you're
thinking of - he was mate on the Dunkyle early 1964 when I was there.


----------



## Jack Davidson (Dec 2, 2008)

John. Your probably more than right about George. However if he was Mate with you in 64, then he might have been a Junior Officer in 54 !! Cheers
Jack


----------



## muldonaich (Nov 19, 2005)

John Cassels said:


> Pretty sure it's not the same George Anderson Jack. I know the one you're
> thinking of - he was mate on the Dunkyle early 1964 when I was there.


hi john he took one of the cast ships out of ulsanshe was one of the big ones brgds Kevin.


----------



## muldonaich (Nov 19, 2005)

Jack Davidson said:


> John. Your probably more than right about George. However if he was Mate with you in 64, then he might have been a Junior Officer in 54 !! Cheers
> Jack


hi we're you the mate on cast husky when we took her out new brgd Kevin.


----------



## muldonaich (Nov 19, 2005)

muldonaich said:


> hi we're you the mate on cast husky when we took her out new brgd Kevin.


 sorry meant this for jack Davidson.


----------



## Jack Davidson (Dec 2, 2008)

Kevin : I was the Mate on the Cast Husky from May 83 to Jul 83. Joined in Antwerp and signed off in Antwerp. Can't remember if she was new. Cheers. Jack


----------



## muldonaich (Nov 19, 2005)

Bob cotter was old man when we left Ulsan great guy then Calum Thomson took over she was a very happy ship brgds kevin


----------

